# Puerto Rico Fishing



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife and I have been looking at going to Puerto Rico the middle of February for a week. I have never been there and was wondering if anyone here has been there. If so, how would you answer "If your going to Puerto Rico you gotta do this". 
I would like to make the best of my time, fishing, diving and taking in the sights. Primarily I would like to be on or in the water.
Any suggestions would be appreciated. I would bring my jet ski but it is way too far to get there. Ha! If I can find a cheap rental I may do that.


----------



## wizorack (May 9, 2003)

It has been a very long time since I have been there but I have been to San Juan serveral times. Actually never fished there or took on any water activities there other than going to the Beach, which there are many beautiful beaches to choose from. I like history, so I recommend El Morro fortress and Old Town San Juan. Bacardi Rum Plant is another recommendation but not for everyone. If you look on Tripadvisor there are a lot of water activities that have reviews.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I honeymooned there in 07.
-http://biobay.com/
-El Yunque rainforest is always an adventure to tour
-The worlds longest & fastest zipline is in PR http://www.toroverdepr.com/index_eng.html
-I dived with an outfit in Fajardo. http://www.divepuertorico.com/index.htm Decent outfit...picked me up from the hotel and off we went. Saw plenty of cool marine life.

I didn't fish while down there though :-(


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I'm with wizo, if you like history and other cultures check out the san juan downtown and the old fort there


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

I am actually from the Island (born and raised)..now I'm stuck in northern VA with the Potomac River as a consolation prize  I used to kayak fish the mangroves and the bays when I was down there and man I tell you.....snook, tarpon, snappers, sharks, barracudas get really big down there. I always tell people who go visit PR to get around the island and see everything besides San Juan. Old San Juan is beautiful but the real beauty of the island is found exploring it. I included some links below of some of the local outfitters down there. I don't endorse them because I never had to use them but their site should give you an idea of what the fishing is like. The last link takes you to an island called Vieques you might to look into their services because the island has some of the best beaches I have ever seen. If you stay in the main island i recommend you hit the beaches in Luquillo and/or 7 Seas in the east side of the island and on the West/South West the beaches called Combate and Boqueron their are great to be in. Also check out La Parguera also on the SW part of the island, they have one of the luminescence (I think that is how you spell it) bay. Hope you have a great time while down there

http://www.fishinginpuertorico.com/services/backcountry-fishing.html
http://www.lighttackleadventure.8k.com/
http://extremefishingpr.com/fishing-charters/tarpon-fishing/
http://viequesadventures.com/


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice. we are going to rent a car and try see as much as possible. My wife picked up a book on Puerto Rico last night that I am also looking over. I prefer first hand experience though.


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

Anytime. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Stationed there when I was in the Navy. Used to fish Luquillo beach (East of San Juan) every Saturday morning. The water is very shallow there. You can walk out until the people on the beach are barely visable and the water is only ankle deep. Walk out until the reach the end of the shallow water and it gets deep. Excellent snorkeling area - you can snorkle the shallow areas as they have lots of "bathtub" sized pools to explore for shells, etc. I used to fly fish there for bonefish. I've caught quite a lot of barracuda at the drop off point as well... if using lures, "shiny" lures are the ticket for barracuda - reel them in fast though...

Diving at the South Western area is fantastic. See if you can go on a night snorkeling trip in this area in phosphorescent bay puerto rico (Google it and you will be surprised). There' s also whale watching in the Winter on the Western coast.

"Crashboat" Beach on the western coast is another excellent snorkeling or diving spot. If you dive, do a night dive there. 

Oh the memories....

Sandcrab


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

@SandCrab

I was staioned there as well from 92 until 96. Stayed in the island until my job kicked me out on 2005 and send me back to the US. Only God knows how much I miss my little island.

@JetSkiBrian

The phosphorescent bay is located in the town of La Parguera, there is also another phosphorescent bay in the eastern side of the island in the town of Fajardo (My hometown) in a nature reserve called Las Cabezas de San Juan. Look it up, you won't regret it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I was stationed at Sabana Seca (Navy) from 1990-1993. Were you at Roosy Roads?



charlieru said:


> @SandCrab
> 
> I was staioned there as well from 92 until 96. Stayed in the island until my job kicked me out on 2005 and send me back to the US. Only God knows how much I miss my little island.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I dove all over the island with my scuba instructor - Harry Hauk (You know he's a legend in those parts). We actually went to Mona Island where we snorked and dove for 3 days straight. Sweet island!

Sandcrab


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

Sandcrab said:


> I dove all over the island with my scuba instructor - Harry Hauk (You know he's a legend in those parts). We actually went to Mona Island where we snorked and dove for 3 days straight. Sweet island!
> 
> Sandcrab


I was @ Roosy Roads. I'm familiar with Sabana Seca thoug, I grew between Levittown and Bayamon before joining the fleet. was blessed enough to be stationed at home. Is a shame they closed the bases.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Spent 10 days there around New Years this year. 7 on the island of VIEQUES,2 in OLD SAN JUAN. Only fished 1 morning in Vieques-caught 4 lizardfish on a topwater plug until something swirled and cut me off. In the town of ESPARANZA they have a couple of jetskis for rent and a fellow there who will take you out off his dingy boat snorkeling for $35 ea. We did the bio bay there too-a must do.- $40 ea. If you bring your own snorkel gear,go to the Blue beach in the center or far right,or next to the mile long Mosquito pier.You will need to rent a car to do best Vieques beaches.Warning-Vieques is like a third world country. no commercial chains,wild horses run everywhere,limited grocery shops, but absolutely beautiful. In Old SJ,they have a free trolley. We did not rent a car but used the best taxi ever-LUQUILLO TAXI &TOURS.(They speak american english)call Shawn 787-513-7685 and tour the rain forest,bio bay,ect.It was so much easier and conveinient than renting. This is the peak season now,so expect crowds and slow service,but learn how to slow down to island time and relax...hope you enjoy your trip as much as we did, lil joe da fish ho


----------

